# Where to buy ADA Equipment



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Can anyone help me out. I am from Saskatchewan Canada and we have a very limited supply of any good equipment. I am looking for ADA Glass CO2 Diffusers. Even if I have to buy online, I dont mind at all.

Thanks


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

www.aquariumdesigngroup.com


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have tried that site and it says it cannot find server. ](*,)


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok it works now.... thanks


----------

